
Why gamification works – process creation - justine84
https://getbadges.io/blog/gamification-works-part-1-process-creation
======
justine84
Programmers create software in a series of discrete steps called „commits”.
Each commit adds a small improvement to the software or fixes a mistake.
Programming is a highly involved activity, so when programmers finish a
commit, most of them take a break. It helps them recover from mental strain.
However, when they’re back from their break, it’s not easy to get „in the
flow” again. Which task should they deal with next? Can they get this commit
done before lunch? This tea is so good, so why not have another one?

~~~
khasinski
Yes, but I would prefer a coffee

